# Firefox freezes



## Zack (Aug 8, 2015)

When I download in image, or rather try to download an image. Firefox freezes. I have no log files to go off of, running from the command line doesn't give any output either. I tried to refer to the Firefox man page to see if there was anything I could do for verbose output, nada.
Current Firefox version is Mozilla Firefox 39.0.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 8, 2015)

Seems related to this thread Thread 52697. Update devel/glib20 should solve this.
(Btw. Firefox 40.0. is current since yesterday - if you use ports - I think the package comes next week).


----------



## Zack (Aug 8, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Seems related to this thread Thread 52697. Update devel/glib20 should solve this.
> (Btw. Firefox 40.0. is current since yesterday - if you use ports - I think the package comes next week).


Yes I do use ports. Thanks for the info. That fix solved the issue.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 9, 2015)

If you only updated devel/glib20 to get things working, then you'll want to get the Firefox 40.0 update as soon as possible.

https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/08/06/firefox-exploit-found-in-the-wild/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 9, 2015)

In my update to RELEASE-10.1, I also updated devel/glib20 and Firefox but I, too, have Firefox freeze when visiting certain web sites. I have a feeling that is related to Flash or other stuff going on, though. Haven't looked into it.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 9, 2015)

I have not many, but crashes seems related with videos, and curiously it crashes as I want visit bugzilla/gnome.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 9, 2015)

The Firefox crashes should be addressed.
https://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/changeset/ports/393805


----------



## talsamon (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks, I have already updated.

*Edit*: Seems fixed, till now no crash more..


----------

